# لدي منشأة بحاجة للحماية من التآكل



## أبو مقداد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس باسم حسن من سوريا
أعمل في منشأة لتكرير الزيوت المعدنية ونعاني من تآكل شديد في مكثف أبخرة الزيوت والمكثف عبارة عن أنبوب حلزوني قطره 2بوصة وقطر اللفة حوالي 2 متر وعدد لفاته 8.5 وسماكة المعدن 3مم
الأبخرة مكونه من مركبات خفيفة من الزيوت والمشتقات الخفيفة كالديزل وبعض الغازات غير المتكاثفة بالإضافة إلى أبخرة حمض الكبريت، بالطبع الأنبوب مغمور بالماء ويتم تبريد الماء بشكل مستمر وحرارة الأبخرة الداخلة إليه تصل حتى 300 درجة سلزيوس 
المشكلة أن الأنبوب يتآكل بشكل سريع وليس لدي خبرة في طرق الحماية من التآكل
يرجى ممن لديه طريقة لمساعدتي التقدم بها في المنتدى أو المراسلة على العنوان bassem*tutie.com 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
أبو مقداد


----------



## amroo1982 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا المهندس عمرو من مصر مهندس كميائي واعمل في مجال الحفر وقمت بعمل مشروع تخرج في مجال التأكل في المعادن
قبل ان اقترح لك حل كنت اود ان اعرف نوع المعدن المصنوع منه الانبوب فإذا كان هذا المعدن من الحديد فهو عرضه للتآكل بسرعه كبيره لما يتعرض للسخونه عاليه وتعرضه للماء وتبريده ايضا المفاجا بالماء يؤدي الى تآكله بصوره كبيره ايضا الابخره الناتجه من الزيت كابخره حمض الكبريتيك الضاره وعن طريق معرفه المعدن نستطيع نحدد طريقة العلاج 
فمثلا اذا كان بالامكان تغيير هذا الانبوب بانبوب اخر مصنع من سبائك تتحمل التآكل
فعليك ان تنظف وتسنفر المعدن جيدا من الخارج وتدهنه بدهان معدني يستطيع تحمل العوامل الخارجيه المحيطه به وتقوم بفعل صيانه دوريه وبمده محدده حتى تحافظ على المعدن من التآكل


----------



## ابو البكر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي العزيز ابو مقداد
المشكلة التي تتكلم عنها كانت سهلة جدا عندما عملت على حلها في مدينة الرياض ولكن بفرق ان الانبوب كان قطره كبير 5 بوصة فقمنا بطلائة كلفانييا من الداخل والخارج بمعدن الرصاص ولكن بشرط ان لا ترتفع درجة حرارتة ابدا 
انت تستطيع ان تتبع نفس الطريقة او تصنع انبوب جديد على ان يغلف بالرصاص قبل تشكيله على انحو الذي تريد 
ونتمنى لك النجاح


----------



## أبو مقداد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم يا اخوان على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
أما بالنسبة لنوع المعدن فهو من الحديد طبعاً وقد جربنا الكروم ولم نلحظ أي تغيير
أما بالنسبة للأبخرة فهي كما ذكرتم من حمض الكبريت المركز
ويرجى المساعدة في طرق الطلاء الغلفاني


----------



## iwemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد معرفة اسم السبيكة الت استخدمتها بالتحديد؟


----------



## أبو مقداد (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السبيكة المستخدمة هي من الحديد العادي


----------



## iwemohamed (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السبيكة التي من الكروم؟
نسبة الكروم والنيكل ؟ هل بها عناصر مثل الفاناديوم او النيوبيوم؟
وياريت صورة شكل التأكل؟ local or uniform ?


----------



## habloon (27 فبراير 2007)

*تاكل*

لابد ان تحدد اولا نوع التاكل او ال form سواء كان general or local وبعد كده تحدد طريقة الحماية سواء كانت coating او anodicاو cathodic.....الخ


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

انت ممكن تعملها عملية طلاء بتقنية السيراميك طرقة حديثة واقتصادية واثبتت كفاءة


----------



## omelkorah (1 مارس 2007)

قم بعمل cathodic protection و ريح دماغك


----------



## مضر الحيالي (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا المهندس ابو بكر الحيالي من العراق
انا مختص في مجال هندسة السيطرة والتحكم الالي واعمل حاليا بمصفى لتكرير النفط ارجو من المختصين تزويدي بالمعلومات الوافية حول اجهزة التحكم والسيطرة للموائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعبدوه (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زينة الركابي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انني مهندسة كيمياوية واعمل في مجال النفط والغاز وسبق وان طلب اخر التقنيات الحديثة وذات تكلفة مناسة في كيفية حماية الأنابيب النفطية من التأكل ارجو اجابتي باسرع وقت ممكن وارسال لي نسخة على ال***** الاتي 
zeena_oil_2005***********
ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير 
زينة الركابي


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (17 ديسمبر 2008)

habloon قال:


> انت ممكن تعملها عملية طلاء بتقنية السيراميك طرقة حديثة واقتصادية واثبتت كفاءة


 

لا أعتقد أن السريميك يصمد أمام حمض الكبريت المركز


----------

